# Fire eels



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well I found out that you have to have a 50 gallon tank for them and they should be kept pretty much by themselves with a sand base and lots of caves and the top has to be hole free otherwise they will get out. They are nocturnal they are a pretty sweet fish they eat blackworms and earthworms krill and ocean plankton they are fresh and tropical. So I will wait for awhile to get one and Slinky goes bye bye tommorow. Thanks for the awesome links INNES!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Tyre-track eel


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

so you want me to get a tyre track eel? I know how to settle this poll it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Tyre-track eel


 don't listen to this bum







hahaha/

go with the fire eel....thats the ticket...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know much about eels. Can someone show me a link with different kinds, since pcrose needs my personal advice??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is another link with the different species. And there are a few common names which includes; tire-track eel, fire eel, spiney eel, etc.

Mastacembelidae family

More on these EELS.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks frank..very helpful


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I dont know much about eels. Can someone show me a link with different kinds, since pcrose needs my personal advice??


a handy tyre-track eel link
a handy eel link
a handy fire eel link
another handy fire eel link
another handy link with eel info

Here ya go - taken from post "slinky"

I once bought what was sold as a "clown eel" but I cant even remember what pattern it had as it died within a day







but it was a "spiney eel" from the family Mastacembelidae - not actially a true eels as they have pectoral fins


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tenx Innes and Frank for the links!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very good links I saw a peacock eel the lfs said that it was a lot like a moray eel, I am leaning towards the fire and will get one when I can upgrade my tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock eel
_Macrognathus siamensis _

heres a handy peacock eel
another handy peacock eel link
a handy spiney eel link

Don't listen to the guy in the fish shop, he knows nothing and has proven that on a few occasions - I wouldn't even talk to him as he is always giving you false information, people like him should get shut down.
the peacock eel is much more suitable for your tank than a moray.


----------

